# Conseil pour hackintosh



## HashtoHash (7 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Voila j'ai un ordinateur portable c'est un Emachine e510 que je souhaite convertir en mac. Je voulais savoir quelle étais la meilleur distribution hackintosh pour cet ordinateur la?
Merci d'avance


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Février 2013)

Achètes un mac 

Non sérieusement ça dépend de ta config mais sachant que emachines travail beaucoup avec AMD je suppose que ton ordi est pourvu d'un processeur AMD . Donc tu pourras pas ou très difficilement le Hackintosher  . Mais tu peu toujours essayer iAtkos .


----------



## HashtoHash (7 Février 2013)

Nan c'est possible car e510 = intel Celeron M 560


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Février 2013)

Alors dans ce cas là la meilleure distrib que je connaisse est Iatkos s3 v2


----------



## HashtoHash (8 Février 2013)

on peut passé sous lion et mountain lion apres?


----------

